# NC-5 Mo. Old Gold. Ret. X Pup in Danger!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

My Friend said they pts daily and have no Petfinder site.


*This DOG - ID#A007653*

*I am a male, gold Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 5 months old.*
*I have been at the shelter since Dec 30, 2008.*
This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
http://www.petharbor.com/site.asp?I...=200&shelterlist='RCNC'&atype=&where=type_DOG
at (828) 287-6025
Ask for information about animal ID number A007653


Rutherford County Animal Control 


578 Laurel Hill Drive 
Rutherfordton, NC 28139 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Voice: (828) 287-6025 Fax: (828) 287-6420 



Most recent upload was: 1/1/2009 7:56:04 AM Pacific Time 
We currently have 40 records posted, 54 of them have pictures.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh my... he's a cutie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hope someone saves him*

Hope someone saves him!!


**Just emld. all of the NC Gold. Ret. Rescues & one in SC.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

He is a cutie.. I am gonna call about him in the morning.. a young dog would do better then a puppy with hunter cause hunter loves to ruff house..

Wish Me luck


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Luck*

Good Luck!! Please let us all know!!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

i called about him a lil bit ago and he was returned to his owners i got he got out and they went looking for him all day and night for the past couple days...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

That's great! Now, those owners need to go microchip him....hmmmmm????? And tags are a good idea too. Little guy could have pts.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with you on that... Hunter has 3 tags on him he isn't microchipped yet but he will be when he go's in march for his yearly shots..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So Glad he was found and I hope the owners get him microchipped and his tags should always be on!

Thanks for checking on him!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

No Problem i was gonna adopt him if he was not already adopted.. i guess i will keep on the hunt for hunter..lol


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Where are you located? There may be a 2yr old male in my local shelter !!!!
Checking Sat morning.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

I am in Missouri


----------

